# Stuck with Blindfold Solving



## ayush (May 25, 2016)

Hello everybody...
Just practicing to solve cube blindfold. ...
But i m stuck here....
How to solve the edge if it is in correct place but in opposite position ?
Can anyone help ?


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2016)

Try doing
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'


----------



## Goosly (May 25, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Try doing
> M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'



Or M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' if you execute M' with your left hand.


----------



## DGCubes (May 25, 2016)

Or you can memorize the two letters of the stickers on the edge. For example, if it's the UF edge and you use the Speffz scheme, you memorize CI (or IC, they both work).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Or you can memorize the two letters of the stickers on the edge. For example, if it's the UF edge and you use the Speffz scheme, you memorize CI (or IC, they both work).


and if you use M2, you'll have to memorize CS or IW (you have to memorize the oppsite letter because the m-layer is offset by an M2 )


----------



## Goosly (May 25, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> and if you use M2, you'll have to memorize CS or IW (you have to memorize the oppsite letter because the m-layer is offset by an M2 )



You don't _have to_ memorize the opposite letter. You can figure that out during execution.


----------



## mark49152 (May 25, 2016)

Goosly said:


> You don't _have to_ memorize the opposite letter. You can figure that out during execution.


That's a dilemma. Memorising the opposite letter makes execution of pure M2 more brainless, but later on requires more thinking during execution when transitioning to comms because e.g. JS is not the inverse of SJ, etc. I'd be interested to know what other cubers do.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> That's a dilemma. Memorising the opposite letter makes execution of pure M2 more brainless, but later on requires more thinking during execution when transitioning to comms because e.g. JS is not the inverse of SJ, etc. I'd be interested to know what other cubers do.


Memorise JS until you switch to comms, then memorise JI.


----------



## mark49152 (May 25, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Memorise JS until you switch to comms, then memorise JI.


That makes sense once fully switched, but while transitioning comms would be used for some cases and M2 for others.


----------



## DavidKCuber (Jun 15, 2016)

You basically shoot the piece to the buffer, and then shoot it to where it is supposed to go. Example: Let's say the FR edge is flipped, you shoot FR to the buffer, then shoot the piece to RF.


----------

